# Another pigeon.



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Got this one with a dankung and 1745 with a marbe, stalked him for 10 min and then took a 25-30 meter shot, got him straight in the head...
Unfourtanly when i cleaned him i saw he had a nasty infected wound in the breast....


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Well at least you gave him a more dignified departure than falling off a branch and getting eaten by a raccoon


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Byudzai said:


> Well at least you gave him a more dignified departure than falling off a branch and getting eaten by a raccoon


Yeah.. well im still on the hunt acctualy, im night hunting and i just took a break.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Just got back from the hunt...only found squab, and i dont like ahooting them because they are not big enough. So i didnt shoot anything else. The pup is very sleepy.... he wont move from the chair....

(I took him to the hunt to train him)


----------

